# Where do I buy NIC grids? (for cages)



## Bunny Kisses (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi there, I followed the link in the sticky but the links to the websites do not work - so can a few people please tell me where to buy those NIC grids (or something similar) in or near Ottawa? I have a huge Flemish Giant named Peter and he is itching for a big cage! 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/ginger006.jpg/

Thank you 

Catherine



PS I called him Ginger before I knew he was a boy! lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 15, 2011)

He so handsome, lovely colour.

Check Walmart, Home Depot, Canadian Tire for those grids. Too bad you didn't live closer i have some extras.

Unfortunately the ones they sell now most of them in the package have the bigger holes. As he is a Flemish he will get big, but these bunnies can manouver their bodies into very small spaces, which worries me. 

More pictures please.

Susan


----------



## Bunny Kisses (Nov 15, 2011)

Are there any online links I can click and buy that way? 



here's a cute pic:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/unledqi.jpg/


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought some online and they didn't have the larger grid-holes. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LRBSFI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow.../PRD~0680700P/4-cube+Wire+Shelf.jsp?locale=en
Here is the one from Canadian Tire. You can't order them online, but can check to see if they have any in store. I would advise to not buy these ones are they are the most expensive I have seen, they do go on sale once in a while though. 

When looking at store websites, I search for Storage Cube or Wire Storage Cube, this will usually bring up what you want. You can also check kijiji, search the same thing. 

I have not seen any of the ones with the larger holes around here. I don't know if they have them in Ontario. It is best to check the grids before you buy. The larger ones can be used for levels, the roof or areas the rabbit doesn't have easy access to or can be covered.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't have advice on where to get hte panels, buut, just thought I'd add that you have an *adorable* bunny!


----------



## Bunny Kisses (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help. I ended up coming across this cage - I think it will be perfect!!

http://www.dogkennels.com/dog-kennels/dog-exercise-pens/48ingoldexercisepenwdr.cfm


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 16, 2011)

Are you talking about the pen? To me that would be great for around a cage. I would worry about the bunny jumping out of it.

My Bridge Bunny Jackie was a much smaller bunny but boy could she jump.

I love the NIC cages (and i think the bunnies do too)you can make them any size with many levels.

Susan


----------



## Bunny Kisses (Nov 16, 2011)

I guess if he does jump out I could cover the top with chicken wire or something....


----------



## Holland lops (Jul 29, 2012)

i agree with SOOSKA that wouldn't work as a cage :yeahthat::bunny19:bunnydance::dutch:bunnybutt::hbunnysmell:[align=center][/align]


----------



## EliaLovesRabbits (May 2, 2017)

You can buy storage cubes at walmart


----------

